# Microchips & GPS Questions



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've heard of the GPS systems but have never tried one.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

All of my dogs and all puppies we produce have identification chips implanted. 

I don't have locating chips (LoJac) implanted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My three goldens have microchips. The only person I know that has a GPS is Pudden and that is because she lives in Alaska.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've got a micro-chip question. When I adopted my labx, the rescue group said the dog had been micro-chipped as a puppy. But he had a previous owner and was under his name. I got an email from the rescue org stating all the info had been transferred over to my name. From another thread concerning tags, seems that everyone has a microchip tag. I never got one and just wondered if I truly am in the system. BTW, do you pay an annual fee for the ID service? I never got a fee notification if you do. The microchip is from a service call '24-hour pet watch'. I guess I better send them an email with the question.

EDIT:never mind. I see all the info on the site. Looks like a fee is required to activate.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

24PetWatch has a "life time" registration that is only around $30. But even if you don't buy the membership the contact information on the chip is still available to anyone who scans the dog. The membership just gives you the ability to make changes whenever you want to.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> 24PetWatch has a "life time" registration that is only around $30. But even if you don't buy the membership the contact information on the chip is still available to anyone who scans the dog. The membership just gives you the ability to make changes whenever you want to.


Interesting. So if I do nothing, he still is in the system and can be scanned with the info. I just updated some info online, his b'date and place where microchip was implanted. But your saying if I moved I would not have the ability to make changes like that?


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, of course I have to microchip him, I don't ever wanna be apart from him, ever.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

Gracie is microchipped but I don't know about the GPS, sounds expensive.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

both are chipped & tattooed. their tattoos are on their inner right thigh & read "AKC CAR, ###(their chip number)###" & below that Blush has a heart & Layla has a star. we added the heart & star for if they were to get mixed up when we board them. that way they aren't holding them down trying to read numbers, they can just glance at the symbol.


----------

